# Goat with weak back legs in pain



## PotterWatch (Feb 13, 2014)

One of my goats was laying by herself in the barn this evening instead of in the stall with the others.  My husband had to pick her up and carry her into the stall because she didn't want to get up.  Her back legs appear weak but she can walk.  Her back is slightly arched and she appears to be in some pain as she is grinding her teeth a little.  She is almost a year old and we have had her for about five months.  She is alert and not crying out.  She was eating normally this morning (they get a small amount of grain, maybe 1/4-1/2 cup, and mixed grass hay cut from our own fields last summer), but I did notice her shiver for a few moments this morning though it didn't continue and she was walking and acting normally otherwise.  I have no thiamine available to me until the morning and no option of an emergency vet.  Is there anything I can do for her tonight?  If she is still with us tomorrow, I will be taking her to a vet first thing.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 13, 2014)

Forgot to add, no sign of diarrhea.  Doesn't appear to be bloated.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 13, 2014)

I suspect polio, but I don't know for sure.  I am going to head to a 24 hour pharmacy to get some human b1 and give that to her just in case.  Any idea how much I should give?  Is this a stupid idea?  I just want to do something and don't know what else to try...


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have no clue and hope someone comes on to give you some help!!!!  Hope your goat pulls through this...just looked online for some dosage, but nothing.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 13, 2014)

Shivering or signs of heebee geebees is a sign of lice-mites. They can suck the life out of our kids. Check her skin for creepy crawlys.

Has she had normal pellet poo? Checked for worms? Does she have good rumen noises and plenty of belching and gas? The last time I had a wether haunched like that he was needing some gas relief. I diluted gas x and administered orally. Then held him up vertically,  feet still on floor and helped him belch. 

Haunched also a sign of cocci. 

Hope you get your answers soon. Poor baby.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 13, 2014)

Oral thiamine is better than none. By the way, brewers yeast has lots of B vitamins and other goodies too if you have that in the cupboard......

Could she have meningeal worms? I suspect that 2 of my does had that last year when one became progressively weaker in the back legs and another had weird tracks from her spine running down her sides. We don't have snails...too dry, hot and sandy, but those goats came to me from homes in nice green mountainy types of places where snails thrive.....

I don't know if that sounds like the same issues to you, but it is something you could research to see if your goats symptoms sound similar....


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone. 

I didn't see any signs of lice when I was checking her out, but the lighting in the barn isn't fantastic for that sort of thing. I will check her better tomorrow. Her poop is normal and she doesn't appear to be bloated. I've dealt with bloat a few times and I'm pretty certain it's not that. 

Meningeal worms is another concern. I hope to be able to take her to the vet tomorrow but the roads are getting really icy and it may not be possible. We live in the boonies and the closest small ruminant vet is about an hour away even with clear roads. 

I did get some oral B1 in her tonight. When we got back from the pharmacy just after midnight and she didn't seem any worse. In fact, she seemed to be walking a little better. Hopefully she is still doing well in the morning.


----------



## HeatherL (Feb 14, 2014)

How is your goat this morning?


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 14, 2014)

She seems to be a little better. She was laying down when I went into the barn but got up on her own when I went in the stall. Not showing signs of pain and was munching on some hay. She managed to trot away from me a little since she isn't thrilled with eating her b1 enhanced yogurt. I'm going to continue giving her the b1 and see how she does. Thanks again for the help last night!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh, and I checked her over pretty well for lice but didn't see anything suspicious. I'm happy that she appears to be at least a bit better.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 14, 2014)

You can get b complex otc at most farm stores.
You inject into the muscle.  I think the dose is 5ml.  Since this is a water soluble vitamin you can't go wrong with it.
My understanding is that is also soothes the stomach a bit and gets the appetite going.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 14, 2014)

I am going to try to get injectable B1 today. We couldn't last night because all farm stores were closed already. If all I can get is the b complex, is it better to give that or continue giving the oral B1?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2014)

The best is to get the Thiamine from your vet. The injectable B is ok but try to get to the vet. When we had a goat go down with Listeria we gave the the B complex and the oral drench til we got the thiamine from the vet. Yes we did the thiamine like with polio.
Keep him upright propped by a hay bale beside him. Try not to let him lay down on his side.


----------

